# BWCA trip



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

My wife and I went on a 4 night trip over the weekend, her first trip in 5 years since we started having kids. We traveled in on thursday evening after work, took 6 hours, we had camp set at 10:30pm. Over the next three days we averaged around 100 walleyes a day, pleasant fishing, anchored on midlake structure fishing slip bobbers in 6-12'. Most fish were 14-20" but we did manage a 27" and a 29".
We had a sand beach campsite to enjoy the great weather and no other people fishing the lake, just a few folks traveling through. If you like walleyes, whiskey lake waters and nudity it was the perfect trip, nice to have the wife back!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like you had a fun, stress free trip. thats getting harder to do in todays world.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It great if you want to take the wife along, these trips are pretty secluded from people. So anything can go...rr....rrrr..... :lol:

Glad to see you had some GREAT fishing and quality time with the wife.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

100 walleyes/day and no other fishermen in sight? Sounds like heaven to me. 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sounds like yawningstone lake manitoba....dream a beautiful dream... 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lac Seul, Ontario. The most unbelievable fishery I have ever witnessed. Even I can catch hogs there!!!!! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The BWCA is a great time!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What is the BWCA? I am all about nudity!! 8)


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Pork Chop,
The BWCA is a 1.2 million acre wilderness area in NE MN. It is adjacent to the Quetico park on the canadian side which is 1.8 million acres. Perfect canoe country, lots of lakes conected by portages. Walleyes,lake trout, pike, smallmouth bass in abundance. Clothing optional, weather and bugs permitting.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Boundary Waters Canoe Area.

And the nudity is probably only few and far between, the only bar you'll find up there is a sand bar...


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I lived in Ely and worked in and out of the boundary waters for about four years. There are alot of people in that area in the summer but in the winter it is pretty dead. Fishing can be excellent that is for sure. Alot of lakes to choose from and just about any kind of freshwater species you would want to target. There actually is some good bars up there. :beer: :beer:


----------

